

Microsoft Sued Over Windows 8 Tiles - bry
http://www.eweek.com/enterprise-apps/microsoft-sued-over-windows-8-tiles/

======
damian2000
What good can come out of a lawsuit like this, which sounds like it will fail
anyway? As usual, the only people that benefit are Lawyers.

